# Fireplace Doors



## Molli (27 Jan 2012)

I have already posted about changing to stove from fire but now searching the net I have seen fireplace doors that can be fitted. Sounds like a great idea but has anybody fitted these or know anything about them. They seem more common in the USA


----------



## pudds (27 Jan 2012)

It would be helpful if you could post up a link!


----------



## Molli (28 Jan 2012)

Sorry can't do a link but if you google fireplace doors some info comes up.


----------



## seantheman (28 Jan 2012)

Something like this? [broken link removed]


----------



## ninsaga (28 Jan 2012)

read this blog here - may help


----------



## Molli (29 Jan 2012)

That blog gives good information ninsaga. I had'nt seen that. So sounds like a very good idea for fire with back boiler.


----------

